# Black square bands



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Does any one have experience with squares plz tell me how they do and worked for you


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Years ago that's all we used in the uk once you break them in they are great they last a very long time but now the bands are here I use nothing else ATB Phil.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks mate !!
Danny


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Im getting atleast a few thousand shots


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

You'll get loads and loads of shots. They only really make sense with .44 cal lead as a minimum. I've taken loads of game with square bands.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes yeehar i shoot stones and bird shot everyday my freind still got his from two months back !!!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I shot a mates milbro with squares on it, couldnt believe the stretch i got out of them for how short they were


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice.

Does anyone know where to get squares? I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Super monkey slinger ebay or amazon i get mine at the local hunting shop
Good luck finding em 
Danny


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Try Bells of Hythe. I last used their 7mm Fire Orange on a Roe antler frame I'd made. It was probably the fastest square bands I've ever used but still retained the soft shooting characteristics that squares are known for.


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

There chunky lime green last me the longest it last me a good 5-6 weeks !!
Try it out yeerhar !!

Danny


----------

